# What is the difference between the GLi and the GLx?



## IwAnTaGtIbAd (Oct 21, 2007)

What is the difference between the GLi and the GLx?


----------



## madeurotuner (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: What is the difference between the GLi and the GLx? (IwAnTaGtIbAd)*

I could be wrong but I think the GLX is just the canadian verson of the GLI... I'm not too sure though...


----------



## WakeHead (Dec 7, 1999)

*Re: What is the difference between the GLi and the GLx? (IwAnTaGtIbAd)*

At least in the US...
MKIV GTI/Jetta the GLX was the model designation for the VR6.
MKV Jetta the GLI is the model designation for the 2.0T.


----------



## alpinweiss (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: What is the difference between the GLi and the GLx? (IwAnTaGtIbAd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IwAnTaGtIbAd* »_What is the difference between the GLi and the GLx?

I am going on my memory here, so experts please help.
Both GLI and GLX are/were high performance Jetta models.
The GLX model was a Jetta Mk3 with the 2.8 liter VR6 engine (as sold in US). It was sold from about 1995 to 1999. The Jetta was sold with a number of model designations during this time. The GL, GLS, and GLX models were the mainstays of the lineup. Also added were GT, Wolfsburg, Trek, and a few other specialty models. Most US Jettas (non-GLX) were sold with the 2.0 liter (8V) four cylinder engine. 
The GLX designation was also used for Mk4 Jettas, but only a couple years (not the entire Mk4 model run). All had the VR6.
There were also a few GLS models sold with the VR6, just to confuse the issue further.
The GLI has been a longer running nameplate for Jetta. There were GLI's sold in Mk1, Mk2, Mk4, and Mk5 body styles. I don't think Mk3 ever offered a GLI (US). The GLI did not necessarily run the entire model run (e.g. Mk1 GLI was introduced in 1983). Most GLI's (but not all) were high performance four cylinder engines. The Mk1 had a 1.8 liter. The Mk2 (1985-1992) cars were strictly four cylinders, but came with various engines up to the 2.0 liter 16V. The 1.8T powered most Mk4 Jettas (1999-2005). The 2.0T powered Mk5 Jettas sold through 2008.
More pedestrian Jettas (all series) were designated GL, GLS, and a lot of short-run specialty models.
Are we confused yet?





























The VW marketing department must stay awake late at night creating all this confusion.










_Modified by alpinweiss at 4:13 PM 11-22-2007_


----------



## vwcool (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: What is the difference between the GLi and the GLx? (alpinweiss)*

the glx to my knowledge is just the designation for the "luxury model" vr6 
it had a wood trim/leather interior
i'm suprised no one brought that up yet


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: What is the difference between the GLi and the GLx? (vwcool)*

the GLi was always the high po 4 cylinder, while the GLX was always the 6 cylinder, the VR6. some mk4 GLS are 1.8t tho, and i believe one year the MK4 GLi was a 24v, but im not positive on that


----------



## vwcool (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: What is the difference between the GLi and the GLx? (iampakman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iampakman* »_the GLi was always the high po 4 cylinder, while the GLX was always the 6 cylinder, the VR6. some mk4 GLS are 1.8t tho, and i believe one year the MK4 GLi was a 24v, but im not positive on that

03 and 04 glis were 24v, 04.5 was the 1.8t gli with rc's recaro interior, upgraded suspension
and some mk4 gls were vr as well but i believe this was only before the glxs began? which i think was 01?


----------



## ElectroMike (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: What is the difference between the GLi and the GLx? (IwAnTaGtIbAd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IwAnTaGtIbAd* »_What is the difference between the GLi and the GLx?

Based on your sig, looks like you are asking about the MK4 Jetta.
The MK4 Jetta (US sales) with a GLX trim was available from 1999.5 models and on, it was first released with a 12V VR6 engine, then in 2002.5 as a 24V VR6, all the years it came fully loaded with power leather seats, wood interior trim and climatronics.
The MK4 Jetta GLI was available in USA in the late 2003, came with larger wheels, nicer suspension, different front and rear lip, single tip muffler tip, side skirts and other polished visual features. The engine was first a 24V VR6, then in 2004.5 a 4cyl 1.8T.
Outside of the continental USA ,options, features and dates were different.











_Modified by ElectroMike at 1:12 AM 11-23-2007_


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: What is the difference between the GLi and the GLx? (vwcool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwcool* »_
03 and 04 glis were 24v, 04.5 was the 1.8t gli with rc's recaro interior, upgraded suspension
and some mk4 gls were vr as well but i believe this was only before the glxs began? which i think was 01?

i thought it was something like that but i wasnt positive. 
when VW made the MK4, they changed up a bunch of stuff, for their own sick enjoyment as it made our heads spin as we were perpetually confuzzled by wtf was really going on.
i wish i had a mk3 GLX.


----------



## vwcool (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: What is the difference between the GLi and the GLx? (ElectroMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ElectroMike* »_
Based on your sig, looks like you are asking about the MK4 Jetta.
The MK4 Jetta (US sales) with a GLX trim was available from 1999.5 models and on, it was first released with a 12V VR6 engine, then in 2002.5 as a 24V VR6, all the years it came fully loaded with power leather seats, wood interior trim and climatronics.
The MK4 Jetta GLI was available in USA in the late 2003, came with larger wheels, nicer suspension, different front and rear lip, single tip muffler tip, side skirts and other polished visual features. The engine was first a 24V VR6, then in 2004.5 a 4cyl 1.8T.
Outside of the continental USA ,options, features and dates were different.








_Modified by ElectroMike at 1:12 AM 11-23-2007_

best explanation yet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: What is the difference between the GLi and the GLx? (uberbaron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberbaron* »_I could be wrong but I think the GLX is just the canadian verson of the GLI... I'm not too sure though... 

your thinking of the gtx...


----------



## IwAnTaGtIbAd (Oct 21, 2007)

ok then... I understand completely Thanks everyone


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: What is the difference between the GLi and the GLx? (IwAnTaGtIbAd)*

For the Mk2: GLI and GLX was used for both the Golf and Jetta.
As you can see the Golf GLX doesn't seem to have much luxuries (painted bumpers), that changed with the MK3 Golf GLX.
I compiled a list of Mk2 names, many are still elusive.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=998506


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: What is the difference between the GLi and the GLx? (ElectroMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ElectroMike* »_The MK4 Jetta GLI was available in USA in the late 2003, came with larger wheels, nicer suspension, different front and rear lip, single tip muffler tip, side skirts and other polished visual features. The engine was first a 24V VR6, then in 2004.5 a 4cyl 1.8T.

Close, but not quite: The GLI debuted in 2002 with a 12V VR6 (supposedly, only 1000 were made), upgraded interior and wheels, etc.:








^'03 pictured
The make-over occurred for the 2004.5+ GLI (body kit, 1.8T, upgraded suspension, BBS RC wheels, Recaro seats, etc.):


----------



## vw-tec (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: What is the difference between the GLi and the GLx? (iampakman)*

Is there a VR6 GLi that comes with the lip kit and bbs rc rims, recarco seats.. etc..?? I have the gli 1.8t, but I've never seen the vr6 equivalent..


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: What is the difference between the GLi and the GLx? (vw-tec)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw-tec* »_Is there a VR6 GLi that comes with the lip kit and bbs rc rims, recarco seats.. etc..?? 

From the factory? Nope.


----------



## shylasong (Mar 31, 2011)

I have a 2001 jetta glx vr6 I thought it was probably the best but then someone I know bought a 2002 gls vr6 it also has leather seats and sunroof. Other then that is there actually a difference between the nicer gls and the glx?


----------



## aoj2108 (Sep 12, 2003)

There was also an Mk3 GLi but not in the U.S. AFAIK I've seen pics of the Vento GLi only in Japan


----------



## rennsports (Oct 5, 2004)

Let me give this my best shot....

As others have mentioned Volkswagen produced the GLI in limited numbers from 2004.5-2005. 

The Exterior was enhanced with an aggressive Votex body kit that consisted of front / rear valences, side skirts, red GLI badges on the front grill and rear trunk, a single rolled stainless 2.25" exhaust tip, darkened headlights / tail lamps and 18" BBS RC (Kreuzspeiche) Wheels. 

The black Interior received Front and Rear Recaro Seats, Black Headliner, Brushed Aluminum Trim, European style instrument cluster with aluminum trim bezels, leather wrapped 3 point steering wheel, silver trimmed floor Mats and aluminum pedals with rubber inserts. 

The red powder coated brake calipers come directly from the Audi TT 225. 12.3 inch front rotors, 10 inch rear vented rotors. Suspension upgrades include Eibach springs that are 20% stiffer than stock and 1.5" inches lower, 23mm rear sway bar, 21mm front sway bar, gas charged Monroe shocks, metal/rubber rear bushings, (The GLI is 1.5 inches lower then a standard jetta.)


----------



## VWFast96 (Mar 25, 2006)

Some people have already clarified the differences with respect to the MKIV Jetta, but some more simplification:

GLX was the top trim level of the Jetta for a time, they did away with that naming convention for the MKV, in favor of moving to more "American" S, SE, SEL trim nomenclature. In Canada and most of the ROW, it's: Trendline, Comfortline, Highline. "GLI" is universal.
It basically just had more standard features than GL or GLS trims. These naming conventions were used in Golfs and Passats as well.

tl;dr: GLX=SEL, GLS=SE, GL=S, GLI is the "sport" trim/equipment level (same as Golf with GTI)


----------



## tumamilhem (May 2, 2013)

When referring to the MK4 generation, the GLX was the top trim Jetta that had the VR6 engine at the time (there were two VR6 engines, the early one that had 180 bhp and the latter 2.8 that had 200 bhp) and all the options and goodies. It also had the automatic transmission. The GLI had the 6 speed manual transmission and the GLI came in 2 different engines. Most GLI engines came with the 1.8T engine. But some came with VW's flagship VR6 engine and sport suspension. Some came fully optioned or you could chose your options. You could also get a sport appearance package not available on the GLX which was the luxury model. Sport seats, body kit, etc. The VR6 was very rare in the MK4 as it was more expensive. But the MK4 with the bulletproof 200 bhp VR6 was/is the best MK4 Jetta you can buy. Particularly in the 6 speed (not automatic). 

Coincidentally, if you're looking for one, I am just now putting up my MK4 Jetta GLI 2.8 VR6 for sale. Extremely clean and completely stock car. It's a 2004, which was the last year you could get the 2.8 VR6 6 speed in a Jetta. Let me know if interested.


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

vw-tec said:


> Is there a VR6 GLi that comes with the lip kit and bbs rc rims, recarco seats.. etc..?? I have the gli 1.8t, but I've never seen the vr6 equivalent..


no vr6 GLI came with any body kits, fancy wheels or recaros. 

<a href="http://s1095.photobucket.com/user/Jon_Liebherr/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20141121_162627_zpsa1pa5uyx.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i468/Jon_Liebherr/Mobile%20Uploads/20141121_162627_zpsa1pa5uyx.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20141121_162627_zpsa1pa5uyx.jpg"/></a>

there is a 2003 gli. not at all different form regular jetta in the looks department


----------



## tumamilhem (May 2, 2013)

Right. The 1.8T had the body kit. The 2.8 VR6 GLI did not. A wolf in sheep's clothing. I had a 2003 and now have a 2004.


----------



## HellrazrGLI (Mar 21, 2014)

In regards to MK1 GLIs they were none available till 1984 Canada got both sedan and coupe us got the the sedan in GLi Trim in 83 the Jetta Wolfsburg was pretty much a GLI it was in Coupe and Sedan and available to US markets the Wolfsburg had a 1.7L and the GLI were 1.8L JH set ups

1983 Jetta Wolfsburg









































1984 Jetta GLI (US)









































1984 Jetta GLI(Canada)









































Ive seen a lot of ppl confuse the Wolfsburg Coupes for GLI Coupes i hope this clears up the confusion for the MK1 GLIs. Also 1200 were available of the 83 Wolfsburg Coupes and the GLI Coupes were 1800 units made for 84


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

I would love to figure this out too. 

It was my first car ever and my first VW. I bought a used *1989 MkII Jetta 16V* that had been brought into Canada from the U.S. It had a U.S. MPH speedometer. I think it said 16V GLI on the grill but I just can't remember. Was I in a GLI or GLX? It had the 'teardrop rims' and amazing Recaro seats as pictured below. I have no pictures of the car.


----------



## ChefroA6 (Dec 3, 2020)

I'm not familiar with the history of Jetta models. This is an interesting old thread.
Someone pointed out that the respective designations have been used also for Golf and Passat.
What I can add is that I owned a 2003 Passat GLX 4Motion which had the (ATQ) 2.8L V6 30V engine, NOT the "VR6" as someone suggested that both GLI and GLX trims were getting.
Hence it is really hard to tell what each designation really pointed out to.


----------

